# weight of bow for moose



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

First of all, I'd highly suggest a 2-blade head instead of Woodsmans for moose. I hunted with Woodsmans for two years taking nine deer with them. Yes, they're good heads, but they don't penetrate nearly as well as a 2-blade head.

Moose are big...go with better penetration.

The minimum draw weight is going to depend on where you're hunting. I think most places require at least 50-55 pounds. I can certainly appreciate your priority of accuracy, but don't approach a moose hunt from a "how little poundage can I get away with using" standpoint. If it takes you two years to work up to a good draw weight, then that's what you should do.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

J. Wesbrock said:


> First of all, I'd highly suggest a 2-blade head instead of Woodsmans for moose. I hunted with Woodsmans for two years taking nine deer with them. Yes, they're good heads, but they don't penetrate nearly as well as a 2-blade head.
> 
> Moose are big...go with better penetration.
> 
> The minimum draw weight is going to depend on where you're hunting. I think most places require at least 50-55 pounds. I can certainly appreciate your priority of accuracy, but don't approach a moose hunt from a "how little poundage can I get away with using" standpoint. If it takes you two years to work up to a good draw weight, then that's what you should do.


THAT was some excellent advice, listen to him.

Also not a popular idea, but I agree with him 100%. The Woodsman is a great head, but I don't agree with the popular notion it penetrates as well as a good 2 blade. It doesn't in my experience. Probably the best penetrating 3 blade around, but it still won't match a good duece.

Lucky dog, have fun on your moose hunt!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks! i have made sevral longbows and am working on a take down recurve - all of which pull about 60-65#. what i was afraid of was haviing to make a 70+# and try and get it. i have my 2 bladed Zwickey's, and they would make good penetrating heads (now i don't have to buy the woodsmans). 
thanks for all the help! unfortunately the trip was cancelled, but now i am ready for the next oppurtunity!


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

*Sorry the trip was cancelled*

But, there's always next time, right?

I only replied because I had this exact conversation with about 100 people before I bought my last longbow. The final conversation was with Jay St. Charles who built the bow. He knows people that have shot everything in the world with traditional equipment.

Basically, 55# is the answer that I came up with, and he agreed. I ordered a 58# @ 28" figuring it would end up at 60# as I pull just over 28". I was happy with that. I've hunted with compounds up to now and was afraid (like you I think) that I was going to find out that I needed a 75# bow. Not the case. Lucky for me because I would have had to go on steroids.

Definately, definately shoot 2-blade broadheads. Zwickeys are just right. And, I recommend heavy arrows. I've never shot a moose with traditional gear... yet. But, a 200 gr Muzzy Phantom on a 2219 out of a 60# wheel bow will shoot right through one broadside at 30 yards. I haven't seen the same results with light arrows.

Everybody up here in AK is on the same speed craze as the rest of the country, even trad guys shooting carbons. But, from what I've seen 2-blade heads and heavy arrows are the answer. I might shoot woodsmans if I get to go out for deer this year, though.

Search on "Dr. Ed Ashby" on the web and you'll find some research that he did on penetration on Asiatic and African buffalo. I think shooting a moose with 50-60# is probably analagous to shooting buffalo with 80-90#.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

If you draw a tag or go where you can buy one, check the state regs. NH has a 60# at your draw minimum for their moose. Different states have different rules.


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

vermontster13,

Good point. I had never checked the regs for minimum wt. I just looked. It is 50# for moose. Also, no retractible broadheads for moose (glad to see that).


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

vermonster13 said:


> If you draw a tag or go where you can buy one, check the state regs. NH has a 60# at your draw minimum for their moose. Different states have different rules.


i always make sure it is legal- don't want to poach. the trip was scheduled for almost a hundred miles into the thick brush in the northern bush of canada, seven miles south of a cabin the hunter who arranged the trip. there were no laws were could find for the area, being such a wild and unpopulated area. 

so far the trip has been scheduled for next march (in '08). so far the list of gear stands at:
-55-60# recurve or longbow
-cedar shafts spined for 5-10# over the bow (only about 2-5# at my draw) for extra "oomph"
-Zwickey 2-blades

Thanks for all the help. i was a little worried about the hunt, not knowing/having what was "needed". with the time in between i can practice with, or get what i need to use. thanks evryone!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Unpopulated doesn't mean no laws. I would contact the outfitter or F&G office if I was you to be certain. Be a shame to go that far and get told your equipment isn't legal when an e-mail or phone call could have prevented it.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2006)

*How much is too much*

Have taken 3 moose in 5 years with my custum bamboo longbow,52 pounds shooting 30" woods,about 530 grains. All 3 were pass throughs.
for my money 145 gr zwickey eskimos did the trick,(2 bladed). If you can shoot a heavy bow, great but don't be drawn into the ugly vortex of heavy is always better. YOU have to put it in the right spot, and a too heavy bow won't help. Good luck and hope your dream trip happens. Mine did, I came to Alaska in 1970 for a hunt and never left.:darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

kegan said:


> i always make sure it is legal- don't want to poach. the trip was scheduled for almost a hundred miles into the thick brush in the northern bush of canada, seven miles south of a cabin the hunter who arranged the trip. there were no laws were could find for the area, being such a wild and unpopulated area.
> 
> so far the trip has been scheduled for next march (in '08). so far the list of gear stands at:
> -55-60# recurve or longbow
> ...


 Kegan, we do have laws up here regardless of how deep you go. As for a moose hunt in March, never heard of it. What is the area you plan to hunt in and I will find some info for you.

Here's a bit from the MNR website for Ontario,http://publicdocs.mnr.gov.on.ca/View.asp?Document_ID=10690&Attachment_ID=20513


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

if i was hunting in the yukon or maine or anywheres there is a moose to hunt i would shoot 50 to 60lbs and my i think the magnus stinger or the muzzy phantom which are both excellent cut on impact heads would be what i would use or maybe a rage or snyper or rocket steelhead if i wanted to with a mechanical. my first choice is what i would go with though. both of them are excellent heads.
that is what i would shoot for myself
rob k


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I killed my moose with a Bear Whitetail II at 58# and 2117 aluminum arrows tipped with Zwickey Eskimo broadheads...it went about 40 yards and piled up...moose are sissies compared to the other deer family members, and tend to lie down quickly...this comes from 20 plus years of serious moose hunting in Canada both with bow and rifle/muzzleloader.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Farley said:


> Kegan, we do have laws up here regardless of how deep you go. As for a moose hunt in March, never heard of it. What is the area you plan to hunt in and I will find some info for you.
> 
> Here's a bit from the MNR website for Ontario,http://publicdocs.mnr.gov.on.ca/View.asp?Document_ID=10690&Attachment_ID=20513


We weren't huntong in march, i obviously misled you- we're setting up camp there. whenthe hunting starts i haven't a clue (i have no say on this matter- i was just "tagging along")

any laws oyu can provide will be more than appreciated. i try to remain as legal as possible, but the group i curently hunt wihth dos not. 

not suprissinlgy they hadn't told me about any of the places wehre i can find the game laws.

Thank all for the help. i am going back deer fro now as the trip has been postponed AGAIN (i am trusting my hunting group less and less) so i don't need ot worry about poaching just yet.

It has been really helpful, all of you. i don''t think i could have come to a good place (both on laws and gear) woihtout evryones help. makes the local deer season a little easier now:wink:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

In Ontario the minimum draw wieght is 50lbs. I use a 55lb.bow but the secret is a 2-blade broadhead. My moose arrows have 145gr.Ecilpse broadheads and my arrows are close to 600grs.total. Think of the arrow as a magnum load.
You really want alot of "punch". These are large animals so you want all the help you can get.
Good luck and I hope you get your chance to go moose hunting.:elch:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

The highest poundage you can accurately shoot. As for three blades vs 2 or 4, We have gotten complete pass throughs on adult moose with 200 gr Snuffers on 2219 shafts, and even, through a scapula, although that was on a calf. Arrow entered the right scapula, punctured both lungs and protruded 10 inches on the other side. The one major factor is always accuracy. If your broadhead is sharp and stout, an accurate shot will result in a pass through, even on moose.


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

The archery regulations in Alberta are; 40 lb at 28" min, minimun arrow length 24", minimum broadhead 7/8". Those are the regs, not nescisarily the ideal. Seems to be adddressed more for compounds, but thats the law.


----------



## AKDan (Nov 8, 2006)

I've shot 2 and been on a handful of other moose bow kills.

My bows, a 64lb bob lee for the first moose, 30 yard shot, 2 blade eskimo, penetration with very little feathers left exsposed. Barrel tapered ash arrow, appx 675 grains


2nd moose, 60lb longbow, 15 yard shot, same 2 blade eskimo, penetration just shy of the fletch. tapered cedar, appx 560 grains 

Alaska is 50lbs minimum.

Most of the trad guys I know are shooting 2 blades, heavier arrows then normal, (I'm one of the ligher guys), and they all do well. The problem comes in when hitting bone and or getting any bad arrow flight (wind, twig etc). Even the most minute detail will really screw up the amount of penetration your going to end up with!!!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've arrowed a few moose with 70# recurves and longbows with Port Orford cedar arrows tipped with 2-blade Zwickeys. I think the 70# is way more than you need. 50# is legal minimum, as mentioned above. Anthing in between should do just fine. Moose are thin skinned, like most NA game animals, have a huge kill zone and don't seem all that difficult to kill. Nothing walks the ground in North America that can't be brought down with Port Orford cedar arrows. The hard part of getting a moose is sneaking up within 10 yards or so without the moose knowing it. Once you do that, the shot seems pretty easy and the bow and arrow combination doesn't seem to matter all that much, or at least it's not something you're going to be thinking of, LOL.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Try to use a German Kinetic 125 to 145 grain 2 blade arrow head. This arrow head is good enough for a Cape Buffalo and I think this heads are also good enough for a big Bambi:wink:


----------

